# Dry Flaky Skin Around Nose: HELP!



## rocksinger007

It could be that it's just winter but my nose is seriously flaky....when I rub it, dry skin flakes are all over my fingers and it's driving me nuts! I really love my dream matte mouse but I've stopped wearing it until I can get my skin around my nose into a moisturized state because it really shows with that foundation. I even tried putting Olay Quench body lotion on my nose, and the next morning I had a nice little zit right in the center of it!




If anyone has the same problem or have any suggestions, please let me know, I'm at my wit's end!....


----------



## andrrea

This winter my skin has been extremely dry as well. I haven't changed my routine (I use Aveeno products), but you should try browsing the Skin Care forum, I think you'd have more luck there!


----------



## Marisol

Exfoliate! I used to have this problem too and ever since i started using Mary Kay's Microdermabrassion Kit twice a week I no longer have that problem.


----------



## KellyB

I second exfoliating. I get dry patches around my nose and mouth and exfoliating a few times week and moisturizing takes care of it for me.


----------



## Killah Kitty

I had a cold for two weeks and my nose got all dry and flaky because I was always using tissues for my runny nose, so at night I put Vaseline on it, and it was good as new.


----------



## rocksinger007

Thank you so much for all the advice...I really appreciate it and will have to try exfoliating my face to see if that helps....

Anddrea, by the way, one of the "Jr. Admins" decided that my topic was not suited for Skin Care Talk....wtf.....maybe I'm just crazy but I think dry noses have everything to do with skin care but whateverhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies5/bs.gif






but anywayshttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies8/vogel.gif


----------



## FearlessBunny

I've actually had this problem all winter. I haven't fixed it completely, but I changed my face wash to a more gentle one, started using cetaphil cream moisturizer just around my nose, and I exfoliate all the time. This keeps it from getting too bad.


----------



## Fatimah

you could try some aloe vera gel (u can get a pure or organic one from any drugstore, it's clear and colorless and in gel form rather than cream), i get abit flaky in the dry weather here, especially around my nose and upper cheeks, but I can't use creamy-heavy stuff to moisturize because my skin is quite sensitive, so I keep some aloe vera gel handy for that purpose, it works for me. btw, you can also try a milk mask (just a simple paste of milk powder and water) and leave it on your whole face or the flaky areas for abt 15-20mins, the lactic acid in the milk will provide gentle exfoliation along with nourishment (milk protein and vitamins) and leave things alot smoother (i actually do this abt twice a week). try it out!


----------



## rocksinger007

hmm...I'll have to try the gentle face wash out

I'm definitely going to have to try the milk face mask, that sounds interesting! What kind of powder is it....and how much of each do you use?


----------



## Marisol

I forgot to add that you should also moisturize.


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy

I agree with the Vaseline. I have a cold right now and that is the only thing that helps my sore nose!


----------



## pinkbundles

I would exfoliate while showering. Moisturize first and then lather it up with vaseline after shower. You'll be nice and shiny, but at least no one will see you and you'll be smoother.


----------



## rocksinger007

pinkbundles and rawrrawrrawrramy, I'll have to give the vaseline tip a go too....I'll just have to make sure I do it at night so I don't walk around looking like a shiny manequin, lol


----------



## Dragonfly

I agree with using Vaseline - its the only thing I use when my skin gets irritated.


----------



## angellove

exfoliate than vaseline! i swear by this


----------



## veilchen

During winter my nose is always dry and flaky due to my constantly running nose - for me, Elizabeth Arden's Eight Hour Cream does the trick. The smell is weird, especially when it's so close to the nose, but it works wonders, I swear by it!


----------



## Fatimah

Originally Posted by *rocksinger007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm...I'll have to try the gentle face wash out
I'm definitely going to have to try the milk face mask, that sounds interesting! What kind of powder is it....and how much of each do you use?

sorry for being late...but yeah, you can use about 2-3 table spoons of milk powder and 2-3 teaspoons of green tea (brew a hot cup beforehand) or warm water...that's the basic milk mask...you can also add 2 teaspoons of aloe vera gel into the mixture, or you can add a tea spoon or two of honey if you'd like (I don't), it's a humectant (seals in moisture) and helps with dryness...the texture should be thick and gloopy, so just enough liquid to moisten the milk powder for you to able to slather it on your face. Then just let the paste dry on your face (abt 15mins) before rinsing off with warm water, then just apply your regular moisturizer after that. In my case when parts of my face are particularly flaky I just do the mask and apply the aloe vera gel as my moisturizer (you can use vaseline instead, but my skin get irritated easily so I can't) before going to bed.
you can use regular cow milk powder (the generic ones u get at the supermarket, fortified with vitamins, minerals and protein) or formula milk powder (for babies...lol) or organic milk powder...I was using organic milk powder, which I got from a health food store, I did not intend to use it on my face and wanted to drink it (I love milk lol), thought it be be good to help me jumpstart an 'organic' lifestyle...I ended up not drinking it, it was gross, so I started using it on my face instead...lol...my face loves it alot more than my taste buds do...I've gone back to drinking good ol' generic supermarket milk, and the powder works good enough as a mask too...lol...and yeah, I don't buy face masks anymore, I just make em at home twice a week, I have combination skin with dry patches on the tops of my cheeks and around my nose, helps them from getting flaky when the weather gets dry or cold. Good luck!


----------



## Mackie

vaseline................


----------



## perlanga

If it's extremely dry, I'd suggest putting some vaseline on that area before you sleep and make sure you use a good exfoliating product.


----------



## Jennifer2k89

Does vaseline make your skin break out though? I'm a break out freak with extremely dry face so I'm scare once my dry skin is cure, I have to worry about a face full of pimple. And also, can vaseline be used as a moisturizer under make up? Or it should only be used alone?


----------



## magosienne

exfoliate and moisturize, that's about it. vaseline is great if nothing else works. that's an interesting recipe Fatima, but lol i hate milk powder (probably because it never really tastes like milk to me), i can't think of using it on my face


----------



## savannahm

umm i have had the same thing as you and i have went to the doctor.. they have prescribide me creams such as elidel and cortasone, they seemed to work for the first little but it has never went away for good. another doctor also thought it could be rosacea. i think you should go to the doctor and ask them what it might be because i have went plenty of times and i still get prescribed different creams to take care of it i hope this helps you


----------



## rocksinger007

lol...thank you for the reply...it's amazing that I am still getting responses 2 years after I originally posted it, but it's awesome that there's so many caring makeuptalk members on the boards


----------



## BlondieGeek

I'm afraid to say that normal milk does not contain lactic acid. The milk has to be curdled or fermented. Sour milk and some yogurts and cottage cheese therefore contain it. I think the person who suggested this was thinking of lactose which is present in all milk normally - this is a carbohydrate / sugar which has no benefit to the skin. Lactic acid is an alpha hydroxy acid (AHA) though, so should you find a source of it, it probably would exfoliate well. But for the easier option, just buy an exfoliator with AHA in. Milk does have the benefit of being soothing on the skin though, but I'd imagine yogurt would do the trick just as well.

Vaseline acts as a barrier to the skin, which prevents water from evaporating out - so it does not moisturise the skin itself per sa, but allows the skin to build up its natural moisture without the water being lost (whilst it is on the skin). This does mean that sebum will be trapped under it until it is removed, so does increase the risk of break outs if used excessively. Break outs can be a result of sebum building up in the sebaceous glands, as are comedones (blackheads).

I suggest that you perhaps do a little digging before trying something new if the advice has no scientific explanation. Otherwise, you could just waste your money for years. 

Sources: NVQ 2 and NVQ 3 in Beauty Therapy, A Level in Chemistry, A Level in Biology


----------



## paulspnao

Thanks for nice tips for dry skin. I have used your skincare tips and after use this tips make my skin so cute and soft. I am feeling very nice. Really your tips are very helpful for Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MakeupCritic

I have one homemade recipe. My grandmother told me to try it and you know, it really work on my skin perfectly 

You need a hot (liquid) honey and sour cream. Mix it and apply on the dry skin area for about 20-30 min.

I also advise to wash your face with a hot water before applying it, to open the pores then the effect will be better.

I have tried lots of different creams, but still use this old recipe when nothing help me. Hope it will help you as well.


----------



## West Matthews

I have the BEST remedy! I've had this dry flaky, red skin problem for the last five years. It was on both sides of my nose, and a little on my top lip. I HATED IT!

A friend told me goat's milk could help this, so when i was in the chemist, I saw a goats milk soap for about $2.50 and tried it. IT WORKED 100%, within a few days.

I use it every second day and it's been perfect, NO REDNESS, no scarring, at all! It's been 3-4 weeks, and I'm really stoked! I think you'd need a soap with a really high goats milk content, not just a hint of it. Also, it (surprisingly) dries the skin out a LOT, so I only use it on the problem area, not all over my face.

Hope you can all try it! It's amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

